# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO DE FERTILIZACIÓN QUÍMICA Y ORGÁNICA

## manolo40pe

Whatsapp: 978612435Temas similares: CURSO FERTILIZACIÓN QUÍMICA Y ORGÁNICA CURSO ONLINE: FERTILIZACION FOLIAR CURSO DE EVALUACIÓN DE LA FERTILIDAD DEL SUELO,PARA LA FORMULACIÓN DE FERTILIZACIÓNEN HORTALIZAS Y FRUTALES. Artículo: Desarrollan curso de fertilización de suelos para el cultivo de café en Satipo Artículo: Organizan curso sobre fertilización de suelos en Satipo

----------

